# Clone disc to upgrade-will it work?



## Acropora (Jan 16, 2008)

Upgrading a S3 stock 250gb drive to a 1tb. My computer tech want to just clone the drive bit for bit. Will this work?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

What is *known* to work is to just use winmfs>mfscopy found at mfslive.org.

If one can open and connect drives to a pc, it is simple for a layman. Maybe save yourself $75/hr.


----------



## Acropora (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks. Yes I'm going to make a complete idiots guide to upgrading with pix for folks like me. I hear cloning will work but you need to do more to have the tivo recognize the extra space.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Acropora said:


> Thanks. Yes I'm going to make a complete idiots guide to upgrading with pix for folks like me. I hear cloning will work but you need to do more to have the tivo recognize the extra space.


Norton Ghost will not work, never has to my knowledge, I don't think any clone program will work, but with free TiVo disk copy software available, why fool around with anything else.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Acropora said:


> Upgrading a S3 stock 250gb drive to a 1tb. My computer tech want to just clone the drive bit for bit. Will this work?


If he means using DD, sure it will work. You will end up with 250gb worth of recording space. You still need an MFSadd done.

IIRC this is called the bumwine method?


----------

